# Red Rat



## phantom (Jul 14, 2017)

One I threw together with various parts. 82 Frame.


----------



## sludgeguy (Jul 18, 2017)

Looks very nice! I would bet it rides well too. I like the stance it has with the aeat all the way down.


----------



## phantom (Jul 18, 2017)

sludgeguy said:


> Looks very nice! I would bet it rides well too. I like the stance it has with the aeat all the way down.



That's the way I like them too. There is not even a seat post. The seat guts are mounted directly through the seat tube. Allows for an additional 1 1/2 inches lower than if on a post.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 21, 2017)

your legs must be only 24" long with the seat that low


----------



## phantom (Jul 21, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> your legs must be only 24" long with the seat that low



5'9"  30 inch inseam..... I don't care about ergonomics and I don't ride enough for it to matter. It's just a look I have liked since doing them like that in the late 50's.


----------



## deepsouth (Jul 23, 2017)

Lookin' good.


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 8, 2017)

More of a hot rod. The term rat rod gets thrown around way too much.


----------



## phantom (Sep 12, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> More of a hot rod. The term rat rod gets thrown around way too much.



I would agree with you. Hot Rod would better describe it.


----------

